# Fuente Epson Stylus C45



## Leon Elec (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola.

¿dónde puedo encontrar el diagrama de fuente de la Impresora Stylus C45 para poder repararlo?

La placa es ASSY.2060917   y   Model EPS-72U

Aparentemente, dejó de andar de un día para el otro y no veo nada quemado. Medí tensión hasta un capacitor de 400v 150uF que llegan 310V continua. Sospecho del K3566 pero desconozco sus voltajes que deben llegar. Este componente controla una transformador de varias entradas y salidas (no tengo ni idea como se llama) Es la primera vez que voy a arreglar una fuente y hasta aquí llegue. Mi desconfianza es que al cambiar este componente http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/115868/HITACHI/2SK3566.html se vuelva a quemar.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda.

PD: ya pasé por el foro de yoreparo y no encontre nada que me sirva, solo uno con el mismo problema y que aún no le dieron ni siquiera ni una respuesta.


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola amigo te sorprenderas con ese tipo de fallas, checa el Diodo de salida de la fuente, realmente es un transistor sin embargo no recuerdo el nombre, checa continuidad en el diodo, es seguro que este en corto por lo que no te da salida, exito.


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 5, 2008)

Gracias Gradmaster, pero era como sospechaba, es el K3566 que está quemado y un diodo que está en corto. Averiguando en otro foro, logré encontrar el problema.


----------



## pergamino222 (Jul 7, 2008)

tengo el mismo problema anterior pero no 
puedo hallar el diodo del que hablas
podrias ayudarme por favor
de ante mano gracias


----------



## ANDRAVID (Dic 10, 2013)

Buenas tardes, alguien me podría decir cual es la salida de esta fuente tanto en voltaje con corriente.


----------

